# Chillest Glass Pipe/Bong CONTEST!!!!!



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

How to win: Judges will varify and vote on what they think is the most awesome glass pipe then the most awesome glass bong

Categories: Pipe & Bong

Winners: The winners of most awesome pipe and bong sub categories will both be judge and voted on and 1 person will win the grand prize.

Prize: The prize is a mystery. anywhere from money,clothing, classic artwork, or seeds.


!!!!!!!!!!!

We need Judges spots so send me a pm.

Judges:
1.Sabud
2.
3.
4.
5.


Contest Starts August 1st 2007 today, ends Septermber 30th

This gives you time to get new pieces and post plenty of pictures


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

I was thinking no fucking way until I saw that I may be able to win classic artwork. lol, you're too funny sa.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 2, 2007)

Sabud said:


> Contest Starts July 1st 2007 today, ends Septermber 30th


Umm, i think it's august


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

You got rid of that time machine, Major?


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

My mistake i mento August


----------



## slamdfullsize (Aug 2, 2007)

so how do i participate? just take a picture and post it up?


----------



## tiptronix (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

so far you are in the lead in the bong section of the contest because no one else has posted any


----------



## massmurda420 (Aug 7, 2007)

will we rele win an acutal prize that can be held N my hand (preferably the seeds)
i allrdy won i got a crazy fucking upsidedown inside out zong with bubbles N shit its sweet


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## cincismoker (Aug 7, 2007)

its a glass peice lol


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 7, 2007)

fdd will smash on all of use lol


----------



## Sabud (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i like the lgiht bulb pipe, very original


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks bro it suposed to be a vaporizor its in growfaq


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey, what do you think of this sweet ass steam roller!







Ha, just fucking with you all... heres my collection. 
Its average...I actually had a better one when I was 15....







The smaller bong has a perculator in it...but my fav. is my bubbler...


----------



## BudUncleSmokey (Aug 12, 2007)

This is my glass dragon pipe, Norbert


----------



## mogie (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd like to be a judge.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 12, 2007)

I love glass.


----------



## Mr Bud (Aug 12, 2007)

yo johhnny blunts nice ikea desk u got there  hahaha


----------



## Sabud (Aug 15, 2007)

Mogie if u wanna be a judge pm, if u pm me its a deifnit yes. lol. So far if u ask me the dragon glass pipe is winnning in pipe categoriy


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Mr Bud said:


> yo johhnny blunts nice ikea desk u got there  hahaha


Well I was hoping you would notice my glass, but yes...It 
is nice isnt it...


----------



## pandabear (Aug 17, 2007)

hmm now if this was a dick suckin contest then I would love to be a judge


----------



## Mr Bud (Aug 17, 2007)

the bong is sick johnny... that isnt the way the colors changed at the top is it?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 17, 2007)

pandabear said:


> hmm now if this was a dick suckin contest then I would love to be a judge



Hmmm, I think that was probably best something to keep to yourself bud. 

We got ourselves a cock smoker in the building


----------



## pandabear (Aug 17, 2007)

lol dont you get it i want to be the judge of a dick sucking contest not the contestant!!

bring me a bunch of gurls and I be the judge of who is the best cocksucker out of them

man thats my dream job


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mr Bud said:


> the bong is sick johnny... that isnt the way the colors changed at the top is it?


No, it's a high times sticker...that would be
sweet if it changed into that...


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is my collection. The big pipe is a bubbler the others are just pipes. Enjoy I sure do! smoke out of them all but my fav isthe redeye pyrex bong it has a diffuser stem\


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 17, 2007)

hell yea that scoripan 1 is ill


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 18, 2007)

looks like im winning eh?


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 18, 2007)

not the coolest but i like it.https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=5010&w=o


----------



## schoolie (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay here is my fav waterpipe/bubbler Gandalf.
















In action


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 19, 2007)

We may have a new leader...


----------



## pandabear (Aug 19, 2007)

this is my favorite pipe

although i still have to order it


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 19, 2007)

schoolie has my vote!


----------



## relentlessfight (Aug 19, 2007)

Here my collection, minus hitters and small pieces. My favorite is the skull bowl named "skulleosis"


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 19, 2007)

mattso101 does this look familar? I just cleaned it yesterday, it's my girlfriends lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is my Zong and my Rastafarian bubbler!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Here is my Zong and my Rastafarian bubbler!



um, i think you have my bong.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> um, i think you have my bong.


Hey did I also tell you that I am a welder myself


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 19, 2007)

Industrial Painter and some welding actually.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Hey did I also tell you that I am a welder myself



and your bong has my name on it. i want it.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> and your bong has my name on it. i want it.


Oh Shit, Well I'll be damned, I got what you're saying now


----------



## gabriel (Aug 22, 2007)

the long blue sherlock is the coolest pipe and the columbian scorpian bong is the illest bong. my vote.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree so far...but someone has
to have a bong that just kicks pure
ass...something like these...

Some bongs from Seattle's Hempfest...


----------



## Dub-Azn (Aug 24, 2007)

heres my close to 3 n 1/2 foot glass water bong .... it kicks ass ..... its a one hitter quitter if you take a big enough toke and can handle it


----------



## guhman2002 (Aug 25, 2007)

I had piece of 6" X 2" aluminum rod stock and I was bored so I got to work with my drill press... After all the machining and drilling I blew it clean and step-sanded then polished the hell out of it...

The end result: A MECHANIC'S SPECIAL!
A polished aluminum (chrome) piece.

This piece hits cleaner and better and lasts longer than any piece I have ever used. The step drilled bowl (almost thredded) keeps it nice and packed and burns slower (less waste) as well as creates a vortex which believe it or not calls for a more direct hit. There is no shotgun but you really do not need one with this piece


----------



## KushMaster85 (Aug 25, 2007)

Rate My fav pice


----------



## SWAT Slash (Feb 18, 2008)

Does that bad boy have two carbs or whats that thing on the top in the third picture?? Maybe its just the reflection cause in the second picture it just looks like a bulge, but the thrid one makes it look like its a hole.... 

haha anyway, my votes for schoolie- thats just kick ass


----------



## smearnovice (Apr 13, 2008)

is the contest still going on>


----------



## pacman (Apr 14, 2008)

me and my roomates g-on-g collection from left to right:mega canon,mango, parhana plant, and iceberg





ain't she a bute


----------



## Lexingtonchronicles (Jun 26, 2008)

This is my baby i will be adding more pics as soon as my custom HOPS inline Ash catcher comes threw i ordered it about 3 weeks ago cant wait to get it


----------



## Lexingtonchronicles (Jun 26, 2008)

This has been in the family for 4 years it has dichro work and gold flakes and when it is put infornt of light the glass coloring shows purple


----------



## Spiral Architect (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, Pacmans bongs are pretty sick...

I guess I'll submit my own for the competition, or at least for those to enjoy (or envy, your call)


----------



## Lexingtonchronicles (Jul 7, 2008)

Well its here this is my final entry the roor with the hops inline a/c and matching bowl


----------



## Ganja Menace (Jul 7, 2008)

That Bong looks way too complicated


----------



## vampyroswrath (Jul 21, 2008)

*THIS* is Samuel L. Jackson, the most badass bong on the muthafuckin planet, bitch! lol



This is Iron Man, unbreakable ADS shotglass



This is Hyde, note the deffused percs



This is Batman, an exotic ZoB piece with one and a half plus another hidden percolators



Last, but not least is the Purple Bishop, handblown double percolated removable percolators, four feet of glass on glass glory lol



The collection


----------



## Buddahsmoker06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Sooo... i only have one piece ... but, it's crazy and orginal as hell

(you remove the fish and there's the bowl and you smoke out the palm tree)

I got it because no one would ever think it's a bowl


----------



## eight08boy (Aug 18, 2008)

I probly wont win but wut the hell


----------



## piFFstAr407 (Aug 19, 2008)

Buddahsmoker06 said:


> Sooo... i only have one piece ... but, it's crazy and orginal as hell
> 
> (you remove the fish and there's the bowl and you smoke out the palm tree)
> 
> I got it because no one would ever think it's a bowl


bro that shit pwnz


----------



## RollingInNc (Aug 19, 2008)

yea thats possibly one of the coolest pipes ive ever seen


----------



## GordonFreeman (Aug 21, 2008)

wow, buddah thats some undercover shit right there.


----------



## Deep Mind (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah it just sucks its not really his.. Pulled off the internet its pretty obviouse.


----------



## JJ2cool (Aug 26, 2008)

Haha not mine but figured I would post this.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 26, 2008)

this is my lil collection


----------



## dvsdsm (Aug 31, 2008)

I know mine are beat hands down but I like them. Candy Spoon and Jimi!


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Aug 31, 2008)

JJ2cool said:


> Haha not mine but figured I would post this.


This one just calls to me for some reason LOL


----------

